# 5" trims Canada



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

GC decided he liked 5" pots better. I used to buy 4" Liteline Gimbals for about four bucks. It doesn't look like I can get 5" for anywhere near that price. He doesn't even care if it swivels, he just wants a flat trim. Any suggestions?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

99cents said:


> GC decided he liked 5" pots better. I used to buy 4" Liteline Gimbals for about four bucks. It doesn't look like I can get 5" for anywhere near that price. He doesn't even care if it swivels, he just wants a flat trim. Any suggestions?


I can get 5" trims for about that same price. All-Pro brand. But that's here In the states.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I can get 5" trims for about that same price. All-Pro brand. But that's here In the states.


All-Pro? You can buy something like this for four bucks in 5"? Tell me where and I'll bring them in.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What do you pay for cheapo PAR30 lamps?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

99cents said:


> All-Pro? You can buy something like this for four bucks in 5"? Tell me where and I'll bring them in.


Not a gimbal trim. A regular flat trims supplier by me has them. Turtle and Hughes.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

99cents said:


> What do you pay for cheapo PAR30 lamps?


I only use led now. But I think home cheapo sells a 12 pack of r30 bulbs for 9 bux


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Not a gimbal trim. A regular flat trims supplier by me has them. Turtle and Hughes.


Can you get me a part number for the flat trim or a link? Appreciate it  .


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

99cents said:


> Can you get me a part number for the flat trim or a link? Appreciate it  .


Will do


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> Can you get me a part number for the flat trim or a link? Appreciate it  .


Gescan has a cheap brand of pot lights (Elite) which may have the trims you want


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

99cent where do you live. I can get you a 5" white/chrome trim for $3.50+tax and I can ship them to you.

http://www.ortechindustries.com/Pro...25523CL_Recessed_Trims_recessed_lighting.aspx


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sparky250 said:


> 99cent where do you live. I can get you a 5" white/chrome trim for $3.50+tax and I can ship them to you.
> 
> http://www.ortechindustries.com/Pro...25523CL_Recessed_Trims_recessed_lighting.aspx


Thanks but he wants a gimbal type trim, doesn't want the lamp recessed into the can.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What about an LED trim? Maybe I can upsell this and make some money  . How cheap can I get something like this:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> Gescan has a cheap brand of pot lights (Elite) which may have the trims you want


Thanks for the tip on Elite. Got it down to about ten bucks, which I can live with. Seems like reasonable quality as well.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

We use Lithonia 5". The gimble's are not cheap here, but may be worth checking out where you are. They are not a regular stocked item is why. The flat trims are very inexpensive.


----------

